# New CDL Rules in Ohio



## Grace Tree (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on new regs for Ohio CDL licenses? I've heard from a couple of people that 10,001 to 26,000 will now need to meet the same requirments as for hire intrastate motor carriers. That would mean carrying a physical card, as well as some other bullcarp that thought I'd never have to do again. 
Any info?
Phil


----------



## JohnH (Feb 25, 2011)

I know in Ma anything over 10001lbs you need a health card


----------



## lxt (Feb 25, 2011)

I live on the PA/OH line pretty much & I have heard that there are some tough regulations coming....mostly to trailers & load securement though, I have to carry a med card but what I hate is that I can travel 100 airmile radius with no written logs.............but a couple mile down the road & I cross the state line....Now Im interstate & everything is thrown out the window!

ya gotta feel for the trucking industry!!!


LXT...........


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. I have to do a charity job south of Cory PA when the weather breaks and I've already heard a horror story from another contractor who drove his truck into PA without a DOT number on the door. I spent 25 years accounting for every hour of every day of my life filling out log books and while I don't think it will come to that passing a DOT physical would be problematic. High BP and white coat syndrome make physicals a bad experience. Except for one with a female Italian woman doctor in spike heels who did everything short of saying the words "will you ..... me" I'm as faithful as a dead dog so I turned her down but she was so far out of my league that the whole thing was surreal. We'll see what happens. The one website I went to said they wouldn't issue fines until Jan. 2011 unless the violations were very serious.
Phil
.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I suspect that someone is misunderstanding the current laws. That happens a lot. Some local cop goes to DOT school for generating city revenue, then starts writing tickets for stuff that the locals never heard of.

Most all states are bound to follow the Federal DOT regulations, so that everybody is driving under the same rules.

You will need to meet all the DOT regulations about medical cards, etc, if your TRAILER exceeds 10,000 GVWR for any combination. BTW, you will need a class A license, too.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 25, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I don't know for sure, but I suspect that someone is misunderstanding the current laws. That happens a lot. Some local cop goes to DOT school for generating city revenue, then starts writing tickets for stuff that the locals never heard of.
> 
> Most all states are bound to follow the Federal DOT regulations, so that everybody is driving under the same rules.
> 
> You will need to meet all the DOT regulations about medical cards, etc, if your TRAILER exceeds 10,000 GVWR for any combination. BTW, you will need a class A license, too.


 
No, not in Ohio, for intrastate non motor carrier under 26,000. No logs, no medical card, no insurance abstract, no DOT number and probably some other stuff I've forgotten.
Phil


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 25, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> You will need to meet all the DOT regulations about medical cards, etc, if your TRAILER exceeds 10,000 GVWR for any combination. BTW, you will need a class A license, too.


 
That is exactly right. Here anyways, and Id guess that most states have the same laws, or close to it.


----------



## dk27 (Feb 25, 2011)

We now also have to hold a DOT medicial card for a hydraulics license(hoisting engineer)as You're running a machine on the road that over the weight limit.


----------



## lxt (Feb 25, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> No, not in Ohio, for intrastate non motor carrier under 26,000. No logs, no medical card, no insurance abstract, no DOT number and probably some other stuff I've forgotten.
> Phil


 
pretty much same here.........although I still do pre & post trip inpection sheets, along with trailer/chipper inspection sheets.........I feel for you on the Med Card, I just got mine to be safe & to avoid Mr. tin badges ego....but was told dont need DOT number for intrastate (100 airmile radius) ???? something like that.

I got my trailer weight ticket (unladen) just to have on hand for my manifests & such...a driver there told me in OH his buddy got ticketed for binder chains/ Binder cause they werent marked with a Mfg tag showing rating! I guess when the states are bad off they gotta fine someone uh?


LXT...................


----------



## link523 (Feb 25, 2011)

10000+ you need a health card in michigan 150 airmiles no log for class c 100 airmiles class b and a but good luck with that!!! some dot cop make there own interpation of the law :censored:


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep. Ohio's broke. Someone told me that they're targeting the landscapers with the new law (if it's true). It may even prevent me from legally carrying a handgun in my van. Have to check into that. I got stopped for no turn signal on my pull behind lift a couple years ago. In Ohio you have to give them the "I'm licensed to carry a concealed handgun" notification when they come up to the window. Trooper told me to come to the back of the van. When I turned the corner and he pointed his finger at me and went bang. He told me that I'd be dead and my handgun wouldn't do me any good. I felt like pointed four fingers back at him and telling he'd be dead 'cause I had a machine hand. Things went downhill pretty fast when he told me I'd have to have a flatbed come and get the lift. I was 1 mile from my house on a back road. I had to do some talking to get him to let me tow it that last mile. He followed me all the way with the lights on. I'm pretty certain he was a DOT (diesel cop) inspector at one time because he knew laws that I'd never heard of. Anyway, that's just the kind of encounters I'd like to peacefully avoid for the balance of my life.
Phil


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 25, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Yep. Ohio's broke. Someone told me that they're targeting the landscapers with the new law (if it's true). It may even prevent me from legally carrying a handgun in my van. Have to check into that. I got stopped for no turn signal on my pull behind lift a couple years ago. In Ohio you have to give them the "I'm licensed to carry a concealed handgun" notification when they come up to the window. Trooper told me to come to the back of the van. When I turned the corner and he pointed his finger at me and went bang. He told me that I'd be dead and my handgun wouldn't do me any good. I felt like pointed four fingers back at him and telling he'd be dead 'cause I had a machine hand. Things went downhill pretty fast when he told me I'd have to have a flatbed come and get the lift. I was 1 mile from my house on a back road. I had to do some talking to get him to let me tow it that last mile. He followed me all the way with the lights on. I'm pretty certain he was a DOT (diesel cop) inspector at one time because he knew laws that I'd never heard of. Anyway, that's just the kind of encounters I'd like to peacefully avoid for the balance of my life.
> Phil


 
Here, they've been cracking down on landscapers, lawn mowing business's, and small construction outfits, which is me.

I know in TN your not supposed to carry a handgun in anything that has commercial tags,,,, but I do anyways. Guess Ill deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess that means I shouldn't say I've towed 25,000# on an untagged trailer many times with standard dl no dot # 33,000 total vehicle weight and what...is that red tint in the fuel?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 25, 2011)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> I guess that means I shouldn't say I've towed 25,000# on an untagged trailer many times with standard dl no dot # 33,000 total vehicle weight and what...is that red tint in the fuel?


 
Haha, ive done it before too,,,,,just cant get caught.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah it would hurt to get nailed for one of those loads.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard a rumbling about this. I guess some people are fighting it?

Sucks though, I'm gonna finally get my CDL A this spring.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 26, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> I heard a rumbling about this. I guess some people are fighting it?
> 
> Sucks though, I'm gonna finally get my CDL A this spring.



Hey, are you guys back to work over in no man's land? I was supposed to start on a storm downed willow yesterday but I decided to wait until the rain melts the snow on Monday. I was going to give my CDL up a few years ago because I vowed to never, ever set my rear in another tractor trailer. My wife has more sense than I do and she told me to hang onto it. I'm glad I did because I had to drive a truck to Lake Milton so a guy could take his combo test. After seeing the junk he had to go through with the pre trip inspection and all I'd hate to have to take the test again. I have all the endorsements except hazmat which requires some type of ongoing cert. 
Be careful this year,
Phil

DON'T FORGET THE ARBORWEAR WAREHOUSE SALE ON ARBOR DAY APRIL 29, 2011


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Hey, are you guys back to work over in no man's land? I was supposed to start on a storm downed willow yesterday but I decided to wait until the rain melts the snow on Monday. I was going to give my CDL up a few years ago because I vowed to never, ever set my rear in another tractor trailer. My wife has more sense than I do and she told me to hang onto it. I'm glad I did because I had to drive a truck to Lake Milton so a guy could take his combo test. After seeing the junk he had to go through with the pre trip inspection and all I'd hate to have to take the test again. I have all the endorsements except hazmat which requires some type of ongoing cert.
> Be careful this year,
> Phil
> 
> DON'T FORGET THE ARBORWEAR WAREHOUSE SALE ON ARBOR DAY APRIL 29, 2011


 
I'm in school right now, but those guys have been going out every week (or when the weather permits) for a while now. Not 5 days a week, but maybe 2 or 3 days.

I'm going to a "cheater" school for the CDL. He has a cheater truck and trailer and he has a 95% passage rating the first time and 100% the second try.

I need some arborwear! Keep tearing holes in mine. Gonna set aside a little money for boots and arborwear soon. Spring is almost here!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 26, 2011)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> I guess that means I shouldn't say I've towed 25,000# on an untagged trailer many times with standard dl no dot # 33,000 total vehicle weight and what...is that red tint in the fuel?


 
It doesn't matter what your vehicle weighs. You can legally carry far more weight than your "Gross Vehicle Weight Rating". If you are towing a 9k trailer loaded to 20,000lbs with a 17k gvwr truck loaded to 20k, you will not get a ticket for not having a cdl. 

An overweight ticket seems imminent though...


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 26, 2011)

*OK! Here are the real Ohio Laws!*

I took the time to look it up, and YES! Ohio is being a bunch of jerks and they are requiring a medical card for more vehicles than the Federal standards. 

At least they do offer a procedure for getting a waiver if you can't pass the federal DOT physical. Hmmm... What's wrong with this picture? Fail the physical to prove your fitness, and they will give you a waiver, now that they KNOW you are unfit to drive? I guess the real reason they are making folks get physicals is to trip up the druggies.

Read it all here: Commercial Motor Vehicle Drivers Medical Exam and Medical Waivers - PUCO


----------



## littlenick (Feb 27, 2011)

This is rediculous:

New Safety Rules for Private Intrastate Non-CDL Vehicles - PUCO


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 27, 2011)

pdqdl & littlenick. That's good detective work and looks like bad news for lots of buckeyes. I worked for a private carrier in my previous life and so PUCO never had any authority over us. Sometimes they'd try but I'd just stick my arm out the window and tap the name on the door. That was always the end of the conversation. I don't know how they now make the authority jump of Public Utilitiy (PUCO) for PRIVATE CARRIERS. As far as the provisional waiver, that's been in effect for DOT physicals and it's given when a condition is quantified outside the limits of the physical requirements or in some cases, the examiner identifies a non quantifiable condition that requires more frequent monitoring The applicant then has a certain time limit in which to bring that condition under control. If they can't then they fail the physical. I received a provisional for high blood pressure and if I remember correctly, I had 90 days to control it. Because I received a provisional waiver I had to take a physical every year instead of every two years. I'll wait and see how the whole thing shakes out. I can't imagine that the changes will remain as they are but who knows? On the surface they seem like changes made in the interest of safety but I had 25 years of seeing the farcical absurdity of the process and I'm not willing to return to that BS.
Phil


----------



## husabud (Feb 27, 2011)

They started cracking down on the landscapers here last summer. Thing most common was overweight and improper fuel can(carb)$500 fine and improper fuel can attachment $500. ( can wasn't strapped to the trailer) Cost a buddy of mine $1500 in five minutes. He was able to squish the bad can one and half the weight one but the attachment one they wouldn't budge.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 27, 2011)

OM ..FREAKN G!!!!! Soooo wtf....does this mean I cant legally drive any of my over 10k and under 26k trucks without a class A cdl and/or a medical card?? My freakn pick-up weighs 11k for Gods sake. I hope I am overeacting. I tend to do that.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 27, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> OM ..FREAKN G!!!!! Soooo wtf....does this mean I cant legally drive any of my over 10k and under 26k trucks without a class A cdl and/or a medical card?? My freakn pick-up weighs 11k for Gods sake. I hope I am overeacting. I tend to do that.


 
In TN if your in a truck that weighs less than 26K without air brakes your still good. Combination vehicles with a trailer greater than 10,001 lbs require class A. I have a F350 crew cab with a utility bed that dont require a CDL, but as soon as you hook a trailer to it and put a bobcat or mini EX , or whatever that bumps the triler or 10,001 LBS, gotta have a class A. Yep, Its BS in my opinion.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 27, 2011)

...and I think a health card is required for any commercial vehicle.


----------



## littlenick (Feb 27, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> OM ..FREAKN G!!!!! Soooo wtf....does this mean I cant legally drive any of my over 10k and under 26k trucks without a class A cdl and/or a medical card?? My freakn pick-up weighs 11k for Gods sake. I hope I am overeacting. I tend to do that.


 
Yea thats what it is sounding like, they will start enforcing in 2012.

Ya just gotta stay off highways and major roads to avoid getting pulled over and inspected


----------



## ATH (Feb 27, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> .....but as soon as you hook a trailer to it and put a bobcat or mini EX , or whatever that bumps the triler or 10,001 LBS, gotta have a class A. Yep, Its BS in my opinion.


Depends on what your trailer is *rated*, not what you have in it (I think).

I was at a training put on by Motor Carrier Enforcement guys. They said they know people find a trailer they like rated for over 10,001, and ask the manufacture to put a sticker on it that says 9,999. They are now legal without CDL.

I asked "but would they be in trouble if the GVW of that trailer went over 10,000". He said No. (I _think]/i] that is because they (Motor Carrier Enforcement) don't have authority to enforce weight rules for vehicles/drivers not subject to the CDL??? I'm not saying I "get it", I am not saying it is bad or good, just telling you of the conversation I had with the Motor Carrier Enforcement guy._


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 28, 2011)

:agree2: 

Yep. That's the way it works.

State laws (so far as I am aware) cannot hold you to GCWR, because that allows the vehicle manufacturers to declare what is overweight or not. Clearly, that would not be in the states best interests. So...There are 5 traditional ways to get an overweight ticket:

1. Exceed licensed weight.
2. Exceed gross vehicle weight, typically 80,000lbs
3. Exceed "per axle" weight, typically 12k for single tire & steer tires, 18k for dual tire axles. Keep in mind that you CANNOT put more weight on an axle than its "rated" capacity, no matter what the GCWR says. If your truck has a 9k rated front axle (per the door sticker), then you had better not go over it.
4. Exceed "per tire" weight. Each tire has a label as to how much weight you can carry.
5. Exceed the infamous "bridge law", which no truck driver is able to calculate. Basically, it means putting too much weight on too short a truck. The idea is to prevent too much weight on small spans of a bridge.


----------



## lxt (Feb 28, 2011)

wow & I thought PA was bad!

here if you have a pickup truck hauling a trailer >10,000lbs you need a class A & must be registered as a Combo

My big truck is 25,000lbs with airbrakes (gross) from what I read...in PA anyway, you could keep a class C but now it would be "commercial" & have the Airbrake endorsement & you are legal???

My future Bro in law has a class C- cdl, he hauls oxygen to the elderly....he needed the hazmat endorsement but not the weight part (A,B) etc...

how confusing to truckers this must be?? Im thinking this is for the lawn/landscaper biz that have been pushing the limits on legal for along time!! pretty soon you`ll need a CDL to drive a 3/4 ton pick up!


LXT.............


----------



## ATH (Feb 28, 2011)

lxt said:


> .... pretty soon you`ll need a CDL to drive a 3/4 ton pick up!


 
Browsing through the link provided by littlenick, it sounds January 1, 2012.

I have an F250 with a GVW of 8800. 1202 GVW trailer (not much of a trailer) pushes total GVW over 10,001. So technically won't need CDL, but just all of the headaches that go with it.

Keep making it more difficult for businesses and you'll keep seeing more and more going under the table.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't believe that you need to add the GVWR of a combination. 

The GVWR of a truck is supposed to include the trailer that it is towing. So...you are exceeding your GVWR if you take a 17k truck that weighs 9k, and then load it with 10k trailer.

I believe that this is a factor in why the DOT does not consider GVWR as any part of an overweight ticket.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 1, 2011)

ATH said:


> ...
> 
> I have an F250 with a GVW of 8800. 1202 GVW trailer (not much of a trailer) pushes total GVW over 10,001. So technically won't need CDL, but just all of the headaches that go with it.
> ...


 
Be careful with your terminology. 

The licensing and medical card issues all use GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight RATING) as the sole criterion. GVW, or Gross Vehicle Weight, is only used to evaluate how big your overweight ticket is going to be. GVWR is theoretical, GVW is what they read off the scale when they weigh your vehicle.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 1, 2011)

This is Ohio House Bill 82. It restores the previous exemption for under 26,000 GVW vehicles. If you agree with this then call your rep. and urge them to support this section of the bill. 
Phil

http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/analysis.cfm?ID=129_HB_82&ACT=As+Introduced&hf=analyses129%2Fh0082-i-129.htm


----------



## wheelloader123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently brought a utility truck out of CA going to KS. The truck was 26000 lb. GVWR, with hydraulic brakes. Scale weight was 21000 lbs. We had just purchased the truck so it didn't have our DOT numbers on it, and I had the bill of sale and title with me to prove the situation. I went through CA, AZ, NM, TX, OK with no problems- stopped at all the weigh stations, provided my paperwork, and bought my one-trip permit. Then I entered KS. At the first weigh station, they held me for two hours and hit me with 4 violations- to include: improperly or not displayed DOT #, failure to pay the unic (unified interstate carriers fee) for KS, and no record of driver status (no log book). It cost me $300 and a 10 hour out-service-period (which I took under police supervision at a local motel, after being escorted by the Highway Patrol from the weigh station). After talking with our local state troopers, they assured me the violations were not applicable and did not pertain to the situation. They said under the circumstances, I was basically driving my personal vehicle from point A to B (only in transit) because it had not been made a "commercial" vehicle through registration and lettering. Hmmmmmm, we'll see. We are quickly becoming a Police State. If you don't believe it, get in one of these situations and overly defend yourself about your "position" and see where you spend the night!


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 1, 2011)

Right. I feel your pain. The people who enforce these laws are for the most part functionaries. They claim it's all done in the interest of safety but for the most part it's $$$$$$$$$$. I was a regular at the Kenosha, WI scale house in the 70s and 80s because Wisconsin had some kind of reciprocity problem with Ohio. "Pull around back of the scale and bring in all your paperwork" times XX ?? It all gets old real fast.
Phil


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> This is Ohio House Bill 82. It restores the previous exemption for under 26,000 GVW vehicles. If you agree with this then call your rep. and urge them to support this section of the bill.
> Phil
> 
> Laws, Acts, and Legislation


 
Just sent off an email...


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 1, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Just sent off an email...


 
You're a good man. I always said Mantua was the garden spot of Ohio.
Phil


----------



## ATH (Mar 1, 2011)

I called PUCO today and left more confused than before I started. I got 2 different answers from 2 different people then when person 3 transferred me back to person 2 I got another one 

So I did more reading. Reading through this publication on page 11 and 12 a truck trailer with GVWR over 10,001 (under 26,001)falls under PUCO safety regulations. However, I couldn't find anything else that pertained to vehicles in that range so it is unclear what that means.

However, thanks for the link to better news Small Wood, I'll be making a call tomorrow!


----------



## treevet (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting thread. My employee and I just got our CDL together. 

I felt the whole process gave a huge amount of beneficial knowledge. I have been driving commercial rated trucks in NJ and Oh for 40 years but just bought a 25 ton truck crane and felt it was time.

We picked up a truck load of information going thru the material and road test and inspection stuff, and now no worries about being legal. Learned to drive a 10 speed Eaton in the process (not from them).


----------



## lxt (Mar 3, 2011)

heres the thing, getting a CDL & learning pre trip/post trip & going through all the hoops n stuff is much different than the real thing!!

driving a 10, 13, 18 speed or even a 20 deep Mack is just the start....In my modest 22yrs of having & operating CDL equipment there is one thing I have learned.............if they wish to find something wrong they will!!!!

I was fresh outta school for commercial transportation technology (wanted to be a Dot man) I thought I could muster any inspection....Hmmmm sliding tandems to get your weight right??? door seal broken/improper........fire extinguisher expired inspection, broken reflective triangle....just to name a few!!

I was then humbled & embarassed............I could drive anything & repeat & show you a proper pretrip inspection in a military manner that Sgt Carter would of been proud of.......its the other things they hit ya for!!!!

A buddy of mine from Oh...said he got hit for improper load securement, lose dunnage & the fact he had gasoline, 2cycle oil, regular oil & hydraulic fluid with antifreeze & window washer fluid in the same box......no msds sheet!!!!!! Im thinking they`re not worried about 18 wheelers....they want the lawn/landscape types.............which includes Tree care!!!




LXT.................


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 3, 2011)

No, that's not what is going on. They want MONEY! LOTS of $$$


Every DOT fine in our area is $200 for a defective vehicle. Anything they find wrong is "defective", every truck they write a ticket to is another $200 in their coffers. So...Inspect everybody for everything. If a truck is otherwise safe and proper, well..._DAMN IT! Just FIND something obscure and write a ticket anyway. Somebody has to pay for this operation._

They called one of my pickup trucks "out of service", dangerous, unsafe to drive. 

Because... 


_The little red light on the dash didn't come on when you set the parking brake._

Necessary repair? Pop the little button switch a few times to clean the contacts!


_There went another $200_. Of course, I feel bad for endangering the public that way, and I don't really mind being reminded to correct my sloppy, negligent ways of running my business. It's a good thing they were there to protect the general population from my dangerous truck.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2011)

lxt said:


> heres the thing, getting a CDL & learning pre trip/post trip & going through all the hoops n stuff is much different than the real thing!!
> 
> driving a 10, 13, 18 speed or even a 20 deep Mack is just the start....In my modest 22yrs of having & operating CDL equipment there is one thing I have learned.............if they wish to find something wrong they will!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree. It also has a little to do where you run. I stay very local with a few exceptions and know most of the cops and went to hs with the police chief. If you constantly are getting on the highways....law of averages is gonna catch up with you and they gonna take some bucks from you and make life miserable.

Missed your old sig so indulged in momentary resurrection lol,.


----------



## lxt (Mar 3, 2011)

Pdqdl...that I believe is true to.....certain states need the money!! wisconsin should be fun to operate in.....it seems that as we move forward it only gets worse....states on the verge of bankruptcy are needing to find ways to generate revenue.......everyone has to drive or most anyway!!

here the big thing is the grant funding for additional officers to curb road rage violators..........LOL, tailgate, flip someone off or just rude behavior behind the wheel will get you a fined.............Hmmm....the hell with the guy robbing the convenience store.....this sob just stuck his tongue out!!

Im thinking other than money the officers are happier cause doing this is much safer.........one guy here from pizza hut said it best....cops wanna catch criminals? deliver some pizzas undercover!! lmfao

hopefully in ohio that bill gets repealed!!




LXT...............


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 3, 2011)

That's not how it works around here.

Kansas City, Mo. has a "special" DOT unit, just to enforce DOT regs inside the city limits. They are funded at least in part by a Federal grant, and...you guessed it...the city gets to keep all the fines.

About 4 years ago, the Missouri Highway Patrol cornered the KCPD DOT unit, and conducted "training" for a solid week. Same spot, every day, just 1/4 mile east of my shop. The prim and proper highway patrolmen were standing on the watch, while the KCPD cops were doing all the flagging down of trucks and crawling around inspecting.

The KCPD cops haven't been such big jerks since that happened.
1. They are nicer to talk to.
2. They either pull EVERYBODY over, or they have a visible cause for stopping you. Before, they would just see you at a distance, and chase you down for no good reason at all.
3. They will actually overlook some minor infractions now, and only issue a warning if they don't really find something worth a $200.00 ticket.

****************************************************************

I used to drive a semi-truck (almost 30 years ago), and I found that among all the states I traveled in, the very best, the most professional, were the Missouri HP. Kansas is pretty good, too, but they are more inclined to be ticket writers. Ohio was the very worst for being ticket writers, and the very worst for hanging out sneaky, trying to write tickets.

Texas was absolutely the most laid back about enforcement, and New Mexico was the most corrupt. They were so bad that they had signs posted in the scale houses about the penalties for bribing the scale house officers.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 3, 2011)

I am just wondering....Has anyone here ever passed there CDL test, in Ohio, the FIRST time? Its seems to be like common knowledge around here that you WILL take the test twice. And...of course...pay for it twice. A buddy of mine said that was BS and he was gonna pass it first time. This was two years ago. Day after his test I called him and he reluctantly admitted he failed. He failed the driving test for going to slow. He said the dude told him to turn ahead so he did and he swears the street had no speed limit sign so he did 25. They said the speed limit on that street is 45 and he was going to slow. FAIL. When he came back a week later and did it again he had same dude. He said dude just had him go around the block real quick n that was it. Ok ...PASS. Make the check out to......


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't remember when the law was new. Seems like it was the late 80's or early 90s we were given a pass on the driving test (time served) but we took the written test along with a local tank truck lines. There were probably 30 or 40 drivers at the testing which was put on by the Ohio State Patrol. I breezed the combination and air brakes which was all I needed but I got done so soon I went ahead and took all the other cert. tests. The thing that was strange was that they took at least 5 drivers to jail while I was there when they went to the desk to register. No valid license, wants and warrants and who knows what else but they cuffed them and hauled them out. Except for driving in snow I've never considered myself a very good driver but it seems like back then I could trust the guy driving in the next lane. Not anymore. I give trucks a wide birth.
Phil


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2011)

me and my foreman passed first time


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 3, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> I am just wondering....Has anyone here ever passed there CDL test, in Ohio, the FIRST time? Its seems to be like common knowledge around here that you WILL take the test twice. And...of course...pay for it twice. A buddy of mine said that was BS and he was gonna pass it first time. This was two years ago. Day after his test I called him and he reluctantly admitted he failed. He failed the driving test for going to slow. He said the dude told him to turn ahead so he did and he swears the street had no speed limit sign so he did 25. They said the speed limit on that street is 45 and he was going to slow. FAIL. When he came back a week later and did it again he had same dude. He said dude just had him go around the block real quick n that was it. Ok ...PASS. Make the check out to......



My buddy just pasted on his first try yesterday. He went to a CDL "school". They provide the truck for the test, drive a little with you and talk pretrip with you. It isn't one of those full on trucking school, they already assume you can drive, they just teach the tricks and tips to pass the test.



Small Wood said:


> I can't remember when the law was new. Seems like it was the late 80's or early 90s we were given a pass on the driving test (time served) but we took the written test along with a local tank truck lines. There were probably 30 or 40 drivers at the testing which was put on by the Ohio State Patrol. I breezed the combination and air brakes which was all I needed but I got done so soon I went ahead and took all the other cert. tests. The thing that was strange was that they took at least 5 drivers to jail while I was there when they went to the desk to register. No valid license, wants and warrants and who knows what else but they cuffed them and hauled them out. Except for driving in snow I've never considered myself a very good driver but it seems like back then I could trust the guy driving in the next lane. Not anymore. I give trucks a wide birth.
> Phil



I believe the CDL started in '91.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 3, 2011)

treevet said:


> Interesting thread. My employee and I just got our CDL together.
> 
> I felt the whole process gave a huge amount of beneficial knowledge. I have been driving commercial rated trucks in NJ and Oh for 40 years but just bought a 25 ton truck crane and felt it was time.
> 
> We picked up a truck load of information going thru the material and road test and inspection stuff, and now no worries about being legal. Learned to drive a 10 speed Eaton in the process (not from them).



So before getting your CDL, did you just driving vehicles that require a CDL license with a normal drivers license? Consider yourself lucky if that is the case.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> So before getting your CDL, did you just driving vehicles that require a CDL license with a normal drivers license? Consider yourself lucky if that is the case.


 
yeah, 40 years driving cranes, big buckets, 15k chipper, air brakes....nobody ever gets stopped around here. But I sense things are a changin.

My ass is covered now.


----------



## ATH (Mar 3, 2011)

Called my State rep's office today. The aide I talked to was not familiar with HB 82...glad I called to voice my support.


----------

